

Dev Story: iOS game in 7 days - Arsonic
http://insights.empatika.com/blog/2013/04/06/hackathon-ios-game-in-7-days/

======
antondomashnev
I think, the cut pizza didn't really look that bad. At least looks so on the
screenshot.

------
gen4
I didn't really understand, how much time you guys spent on the game on the
daily basis?

~~~
Arsonic
Sorry, that we didn't really cover that in the article. I think, we spent
about 10 hrs a day on the game.

------
Bayram
nice story - same problems with Cocos2D

